# Gehalt Fachinformatiker, Berufseinstieg



## Placebo (19. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe vor einem halben Jahr meine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung) abgeschlossen und natürlich war damals auch Geld ein Gesprächsthema bei den Berufsschülern. Die Ergebnisse möchte ich grob veröffentlichen. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein- oder anderen aktuellen/zukünftigen Azubi, sich zu orientieren. Es gibt zwar im Internet verschiedene Angaben aber ich möchte einen Einblick geben, was die Azubis denn tatsächlich erhalten haben und wie das Ziel erreicht wurde. Die Angaben sind für Bayern, hauptsächlich Nürnberg, Sommer 2018. Natürlich ist die Anzahl der Befragten nicht sonderlich hoch (eben die Leute, zu denen ich kontakt hatte) aber gewisse Muster ließen sich trotzdem erkennen.

Kriterien: kein Berufswechsel nach der Ausbildung, kein Studienabschluss bzw. Duales Studium mit einem Jahr Berufsschule

Einstiegsgehalt nach der Ausbildung, jährlich, Bayern, 2018:

Low ----- ----- ----- Avg ----- ----- ----- High
27.000 ---- 32.000-36.000 ---- 45.000-50.000

Personen, die ihrer Ausbildungsfirma bedingungslos folgen, siedeln sich am unteren Ende an, wobei größere Unternehmen mehr zahlen (untere Mitte). Den oberen Durchschnitt bilden Personen, die bei ihrer Firma blieben aber Druckmittel hatten (z.B. "ich überlege, zu studieren, also macht mir ein Angebot, das mich davon abhält"). Die Spitze wurde auf unterschiedlichen Wegen erreicht: Wissen in Nischen (z.B. Pascal- oder Cobol-Programmierer), Quereinsteiger holt Ausbildung nach, oder einfach flexibel sein und so lange Bewerbungsgespräche in verschiedenen Städten führen, bis das Ergebnis passt (geht inzwischen dank LinkedIn + Xing auch ohne Bewerbungsschreiben).

Wenn noch jemand anderes Ergebnisse hat (auch gerne Studium), würde ich diese mit einfügen. Posts würde ich verlinken, PNs anonym veröffentlichen.


----------



## Tossek (20. Januar 2019)

Hallo. 

Ich möchte hier vielleicht noch einmal meinen Senf zugeben. Das Durchschnittsgehalt in Deutschland liegt bei ca. 39k. Alles was darunter ist, sollte versuchen schnell hoch zu kommen. Deine Kollegen mit 27 k würde ich raten, dass sie nach spätesten 2 Jahren den Arbeitgeber wechseln um das Gehalt von neu zu verhandeln und dann eben auch mal gut 50% aufschlagen.  Für einen Fachinformatiker empfinde ich 27k schon fast als Beleidigung. 

Wenn man studiert, kommt man irgendwo bei 45k raus kommt für einen Bachelor und kann generell auch weiter hochsteigen mit dem Lohn später. Es lohnt sich schon, nur muss man überlegen, ob man dann nicht lieber ein Fernstudium anfängt. Das ist zwar hart, man holt aber das Maximum an Erfahrung und Geld heraus. Der Arbeitgeber weiß Fernabschlüsse zu schätzen, da das eine gewisse Belastbarkeit zeigt.


----------



## Placebo (21. Januar 2019)

Volle Zustimmung. Ich wollte den Post absichtlich neutral halten aber ich persönlich war einer von denen, die umgezogen sind. Nicht nur wegen dem Gehalt, sondern auch einfach, um etwas neues zu sehen. Die allermeisten sind 20-25 und haben sich jetzt schon entschieden für den Rest ihres Lebens am gleichen Ort zu bleiben? Ich verstehs nicht. Die untere Hälfte war oft entweder Faulheit oder Mangel an Selbstvertrauen (mit seltenen Ausnahmen). 
Ich hatte mich vor drei Jahren aus verschiedenen Gründen gegen ein Studium entschieden und muss sagen, das war nicht die beste Wahl. Werde es höchstwahrscheinlich noch nachholen.

Die Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration siedeln sich beim monatlichen Gehalt durchschnittlich noch ein paar (wenige) hundert Euro weiter unten an.


----------



## Tossek (21. Januar 2019)

Nicht höchstwahrscheinlich. Mach es einfach, fang' es an. Sky is the limit ... und so


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2019)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wenn noch jemand anderes Ergebnisse hat (auch gerne Studium), würde ich diese mit einfügen.



Ich kann dir sagen was man laut Liste aktuell bei uns (Stahlindustrie, Saarland) als Fachinformatiker verdient zum Einstieg (monatlich brutto, Zahl in Klammern ist Jahresgehalt einschließlich Weihnachts und Urlaubsgeld):
Ausbildung: 2227€ (~30.000)
Bachelor: 3207€ (~43.300)
Master: 3493€ (~47.150)

Man steigt mit Jahren Betriebszugehörigkeit bis zu einem gewissen Level automatisch, darüber hinaus gibt es ggf. persönliche Leistungszulagen für besonders gute Leistung. Die Einstufung in den tarifgruppen ist nicht hart festgelegt, sprich man kann immer nach oben und unten abweichen je nach besonderen Faktenlagen - es geht hier nur darum die Größenordnung zu zeigen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Januar 2019)

Placebo schrieb:


> Wissen in Nischen (z.B. Pascal- oder Cobol-Programmierer),



Wir hatten noch Delphi in der Schule und ich bin bei meinen eigenen Programmen bei Lazarus (FreePascal) geblieben. Hätte jetzt aber nicht gedacht, dass das wirklich noch so gefragt ist, das man dort mehr Geld rausschlagen kann. 
In den Stellenanzeigen wird heute ja eher nach Java, C oder Python gefragt.

Ich selber werde wohl an meinen Bachelor im nächsten Wintersemester gleich den Master ranhängen.
Im ÖD laufen ja gerade die Tarifrunden der Länder, die also auch für die Polizei/LKA gelten.


----------



## Olstyle (21. Januar 2019)

Cobol ist halt bei Banken und Versicherungen noch tief im Backbone verankert. Keine Ahnung wo Pascal noch drin steckt.


----------



## DIY-Junkie (22. Januar 2019)

Tossek schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Das Durchschnittsgehalt in Deutschland liegt bei ca. 39k.



Realistischer ist das Medianeinkommen, das liegt aktuell eher bei 30 k (geschätzt anhand der aktuellen Armutsgrenze, das netto Medianeinkommen ist das doppelte davon).


----------



## DKK007 (22. Januar 2019)

Tossek schrieb:


> Das ist zwar hart, man holt aber das Maximum an Erfahrung und Geld heraus. Der Arbeitgeber weiß Fernabschlüsse zu schätzen, da das eine gewisse Belastbarkeit zeigt.



Allerdings fallen dort sehr hohe Studiengebühren an. Für die Kosten bei einem berufsbegleitenden Master kann man auch die 4 Semester im Direktstudium leben.


----------



## Tossek (26. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

das kommt stark darauf an. Die meisten Leute, die Studiengänge in Fernstudium verfolgen, gehen da auf die klassischen privaten Fernhochschulen - und die sind eben teuer.  Öffentliche Einrichtungen sind viel günstiger. Bei den Universitäten steht da natürlich die Fernuni Hagen an erster Stelle. Ein Semester kostet hier im Vergleich 'n Appel und Ei. Für Fachhochschulen gibt es extra ein Interessensportal . Da kann ich mal zum Beispiel den IT Analyst Studiengang aus Kaiserslautern herausnehmen. Kostet <110 € Beitrag pro Semester. Ich denke, dass das verkraftbar ist  .


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Januar 2019)

Interessant...
Ich fange im September eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker - Systemintegration an.
Im gleichen Betrieb, wo ich aktuell meine Ausbildung zum Technischen Systemplaner bestreite.. (Glücklicherweise im Juni vorbei durch Verkürzung, sonst würde ich das Ende wahrscheinlich nicht mehr erleben  )

Ich hatte schon eine Zusage von einem anderen Betrieb, doch der Juniorchef hat mir dann ein gutes Angebot gemacht, das ich dann auch unterschrieben habe. Warum das so war, weiß ich nicht 
Brutto pro Jahr inkl. Weihnachts und Urlaubsgeld im ersten LJ ~25k, bei dem anderen Betrieb, wo ich eine Zusage hatte, wären es grade mal ~13k gewesen.

As said, ich habe keine Ahnung, warum mir so viel geboten wird, aber ich bin zufrieden damit


----------



## Abductee (29. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ich habe keine Ahnung, warum mir so viel geboten wird, aber ich bin zufrieden damit



Wie sehen die Arbeitszeiten aus? Bereitschaft außerhalb der normalen Arbeitszeiten werden da oft pauschal abgegolten und zum normalen Gehalt dazugerechnet.
Ich hab selber immer wieder damit zu kämpfen das die Leute glauben die IT macht die Wartung eh am Wochenende oder in der Nacht. 
Die glauben das oft nicht das ich sage ich geh um 17Uhr oder Freitag Mittag nach Hause. Die IT-Belegschaft besteht bei vielen wohl aus Vampiren die nur in der Nacht arbeiten


----------



## WhoRainZone (29. Januar 2019)

40h/Woche, Mo-Do 8h45min, Fr 5h
Mögliche Überstunden kann man auszahlen lassen, oder zum Freizeitausgleich nehmen.
Dem dem Juniorchef bzw.  offiziell 2. Geschäftsführer bin ich direkt unterstellt, und mit dem bin ich per du, also mal sehen, was wird


----------



## Incredible Alk (29. Januar 2019)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Arbeitszeiten aus?



Bei uns (siehe oben) 35h/Woche + Bereitschaft zur flexiblen Mehrarbeit sowie Arbeitszeiten (Regelarbeitszeit irgendwo zwischen 0700 und 1800).
Alles was mehr gearbeitet wird kann zurückgefeiert werden. Limit der Flexibilität sind +/- 3 Tage. Wer am Wochenende/Feiertags ausrücken muss bekommt Abrufprämie zusätzlich.


----------



## RyzA (29. Januar 2019)

WhoRainZone schrieb:


> As said, ich habe keine Ahnung, warum mir so viel geboten wird, aber ich bin zufrieden damit


Glückwunsch! Dann hast du dich wohl bisher "gut verkauft".


----------

